# People food?



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracie has stopped begging when we eat so we started giving her some people food. Always after were done eating and only in her dog bowl. R we asking for trouble down the road? we only giver a food after looking it up line to make sure its dog safe.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess it depends on what you mean by "people food". Does he get nachos, candy, Little Debbie's snack cakes? No. But I sometimes give a leftover hamburger or plain veggies in his dish.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I said never but I will admit to sharing a little bit of popcorn with Bayne the other night. He was so gentle taking the bits from my lips, wish he was as gentle taking his own treats from my hand though. LOL I will not share meals with him though, he is crated when it's time for us to eat. He is still learning that if we have something to eat it's nothing to do with him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't "share" my food with them. When we are done eating, if there are leftovers that aren't unhealthy for them and that won't heat up well for another meal for us, the dogs get them. But we never feed them from the table.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I do give my dog "people food" but only meats (without seasonings), a few veggies/fruits, eggs and wholemeal bread - sometimes a bit of yoghurt. These foods are not as an* extra* to her regular food and when I include them they are part of her general daily allowance, i.e. I reduce the amount of kibble fed proportionately, to make sure she still has roughly the same amount of food per day. She doesn't get sweet things or very savoury food at all
One disadvantage to doing this is that if you have a "fussy" dog it may well come to prefer the "people food" instead of the kibble or other dog food.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I give my dogs table scraps sometimes, usually some left over potatoes or meat.

Sometimes left over toast with peanut butter...

Not very often, just as a treat now and then.


----------



## UberMaltese (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh boy does sweet Jack-Bo love her people food. Whenever she is not on a diet I like to toss here all kinds of goodies. 

You would be surprised at how much a Maltese enjoys king crab legs. She is unable to crack them herself so I have my man servant take care of that for her.

Other favorites are; veal, potatoes au gratin, oysters on the half shell, grain fed Kobe beef tenderloin, reeces cups, twizzlers, truffle butter, babe Ruth candy bars.

What can I say? Jack-Bo spoils me, why shouldn't I let her live it up every once in a while, too?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

UberMaltese said:


> Oh boy does sweet Jack-Bo love her people food. Whenever she is not on a diet I like to toss here all kinds of goodies.
> 
> You would be surprised at how much a Maltese enjoys king crab legs. She is unable to crack them herself so I have my man servant take care of that for her.
> 
> ...


First off...man servent?? LMAO! I'm going to start calling my husband that! hahaha

Second off, on a more serious note, I'd avoid the candy and the truffle butter, which could be dangerous for your dog to consume. Also, so may the potatoes au gratin, depending on the recipe. If there are any onions, it'd be a big no-no.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Enzos_Mom said:


> First off...man servent?? LMAO! I'm going to start calling my husband that! hahaha
> 
> Second off, on a more serious note, I'd avoid the candy and the truffle butter, which could be dangerous for your dog to consume. Also, so may the potatoes au gratin, depending on the recipe. If there are any onions, it'd be a big no-no.


Why did that Maltese chick create a new account .... ??? 

:doh:


----------



## UberMaltese (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Why did that Maltese chick create a new account .... ???
> 
> :doh:


Because I love GRF. There are a lot of very nice people with beautiful puppies and open hearts. I feel accepted here. I am whole once again.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If you were banned, you're just going to get banned again for creating another account...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

All the time 
They love real food !


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Enzos_Mom said:


> If you were banned, you're just going to get banned again for creating another account...


Exactly what I was thinking. I'm sure she was banned for a reason.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't, just because we eat in the kitchen and dogs are not allowed in the kitchen. If we are eating a snack or something elsewhere, I have no problem giving them some, but generally, no.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

TeacupSavvy said:


> Well, to be fair, my man servant is actually someone I hired off craigslist a few years back. I have him do mundane, repititive work around the house. Right now he is out back rearranging a pile of 96 cinder blocks. I am trying to decide whether I want them in the far right corner or the near left corner of my yard. Every time he gets them to one side I remember how nice they looked on the other and have him move them back. Sure hope he gets it right soon as I have a series of holes I need him to dig and refill on my side yard.
> 
> It's really nice, as a wealthy, status laden, Female Teacup Maltese owner to be able to afford to have someone around to do these chores that are below us. He has it pretty good, too. I pay him $8/day, he buys my lunch, and I let him live in the deep cavern I had him dig last Christmas Eve. Not a bad gig; especially during a recession.
> 
> ...


OMG, can someone block this IP address?? 

Maybe you think it's funny to post information like that that is incorrect, but if someone who doesn't know better reads your posts and decides that it's okay for their dog to load up on chocolate, you could be putting the lives of dogs in danger. Please, just leave our forum alone if you aren't going to take things seriously.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

UberMaltese said:


> Oh boy does sweet Jack-Bo love her people food. Whenever she is not on a diet I like to toss here all kinds of goodies.
> 
> You would be surprised at how much a Maltese enjoys king crab legs. She is unable to crack them herself so I have my man servant take care of that for her.
> 
> ...


This can't be real........


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, right now there is some leftover sausage gravy in their bowls -- mixes with their kibble for their afternoon meal. Yesterday there were some steak trimmings with their kibble. They both love toast, apple and banana slices, and potato skins [baked]. Just enough for a treat in their kibble. But this morning when I got back from walking Amber, I found the empty butter container on the floor -- licked clean as a whistle. Sneaky Lucy struck again. Last week she got my toast [2 slices] while I was out of the room. Other items she has eaten include a whole loaf of bread, a baked chicken, and a pan of chocolate brownies -- as well as part of a bag of roasted coffee beans. She has never gotten sick, but I'm watching her for the butter.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Enzos_Mom said:


> OMG, can someone block this IP address??
> 
> Maybe you think it's funny to post information like that that is incorrect, but if someone who doesn't know better reads your posts and decides that it's okay for their dog to load up on chocolate, you could be putting the lives of dogs in danger. Please, just leave our forum alone if you aren't going to take things seriously.



Wow, someone really REALLY needs a life. If they actually do own a dog or any other pet I REALLY feel sorry for it.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL some strange sense of humor maltese........

Back to the topic.....this is the most one-sided poll ever  Now I don't feel bad about my wife dipping doggie biscuits in whatever she can find. She wont let me finish my meals anymore "if you're not too hungry give the rest to Gracie"


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

Good point Enzo's mom on people seeing that horrible information, and taking it seriously! There's always people like this on forums, that just make new names and come back to stir the pot.

Back to the topic! I do give my dogs scraps, but only once we're done eating, and it goes in their bowl, because my dogs are NOT allowed to beg at the table....big no no no. I only give them certain foods, usually meat that hasn't been spiced/salted too much.

Also, Trooper used to be a very picky eater (and he was so active that he NEEDED to eat more), so for a long while he did not get any type of scraps, because he would leave his kibble expecting something better.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

SeaMonster said:


> Gracie has stopped begging when we eat so we started giving her some people food. *Always after were done eating and only in her dog bowl.* R we asking for trouble down the road? *we only giver a food after looking it up line to make sure its dog safe.*


Sounds like you are taking a responsible approach to it. Never off your plate and healthy food. Feed the kibble first.

If you are asking about her becoming a picky eater down the road because of this, I doubt it. She will expect something after every time you eat however if it becomes a daily routine.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Both dogs get healthy leftovers including salad (with a little dressing), meats, pasta, veggies. They also eat bananas and yes, I share popcorn with both. But they get their kibble first and leftovers after dinner, not during...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I give both of mine fresh fruits and veggies, sometimes I mix in with their dry food. 

They both get to lick our plates off after we've eaten, they don't beg while we are.

If it were up to my husband, he would take them to Mickey D's and buy them a hamburger, fries, and a chocolate shake-I really have to watch him, he's worse than a little kid about feeding our dogs food they shouldn't have.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We are real veggie eatters here, but only 2 of us, so when I cook and know there is too much, I steam the extra for the dogs and feed it with their kibble. The only major no-no is that Saturday breakfast is usually large and always have extra bisquits, so after the table is cleared each dog must sit and gets a bite of bisquit. Since we usually scarf down the meat, dogs don't usually get a bite, but veggies I try to give many times a week in their food. Course on vacation on our long trips they have had McDonalds kid burgers, no sauce, just bread & meat and wash it down with sticks, pine cones and anything else they can find and chew up before I fish it out of their mouths. Figure that is protein.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester gets people food sometimes. I don't allow anyone to give him people food while sitting at the table since it would start bad habits. But he'll get food after we're done eating. Most of the time we like giving him fruits and veggies.


----------



## Ocean's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Ocean gets human food. Pasta, carrots, chicken, yogurt, homemade veggie soup.... She does not beg while we eat cause she has no reason for it. It's in addition to her dog food. 

Can anyone explain to me WHY some people are so strong about NOT giving the dog people's food? I mean hundred years ago dogs ate anything and everything, whatever they were able to find or their master gave them. And kibble is a man-invented stuff for convenience... So what is so wrong to feed a dog the same what we eat? Our family eats pretty healthy (all organic), mostly fresh, never poptarts or little debbie, we don't even owe a microwave.. So why not? I am just curious, not starting any controversy.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola NEVER gets food from our plates. She only gets maybe a carrot or piece of apple. She has her food and I do not want her begging for mine.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Ocean's mom said:


> Ocean gets human food. Pasta, carrots, chicken, yogurt, homemade veggie soup.... She does not beg while we eat cause she has no reason for it. It's in addition to her dog food.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me WHY some people are so strong about NOT giving the dog people's food? I mean hundred years ago dogs ate anything and everything, whatever they were able to find or their master gave them. And kibble is a man-invented stuff for convenience... So what is so wrong to feed a dog the same what we eat? Our family eats pretty healthy (all organic), mostly fresh, never poptarts or little debbie, we don't even owe a microwave.. So why not? I am just curious, not starting any controversy.


I think perhaps the concern is because humans are omnivores and dogs are carnivores. When dogs are fed human food there could be uncertainty as to whether the dog is receiving the correct nutrients in the correct amounts it needs to keep it healthy, especially if human food is variable in quality and the dog is fed on it long term. 

I am quite happy to feed my dog protein foods and some vegetables/cereals which are eaten by humans (I would rather do this than give fresh protein food which is only intended for animal feeding because human food is safer). I feed a good quality kibble as the main part of her diet and the human food makes up about 25% of what I feed her.


----------

